# Rescued a dog but need some advice!!



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Jinx came to us because she was running loose on the highway up by the horse rescue... it's been a couple weeks and we've had no luck in finding her owners. She's a love and of course I fell in love with her! She gets along very well with my dog, Belle a Papillon. Right now she's living at the horse rescue with the lady who runs it and her dogs. 

Here's the thing, I'm 22 and I live at home. We have the dog safe space, the money, and the time to have a second dog. I do all the dog care, my parents just let Belle out whenever I'm not home for potty time. So a second wouldn't be that much more of a "burden" for them. 

So, what I'm needing help with is how to ask them if Jinx can come live with us until either my boyfriend is able to take her home or I move into my own place- the latter will happen December/January. The place I'm moving to is dog friendly and the fee for a second dog is minimal and they have no weight restrictions.

Please please help me figure this out! I know she would have a loving forever home!!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I think it all depends on how your parents like to be approached. For example, my husband likes to be asked straight out. If I start beating around the bush, he doesn't like it because he feels like he's being manipulated. So when I want something from him, I just ask straight out. You know your parents better than any of us, so what do _you _think is the best way to approach them? 

I will say that you should have all their questions answered before you approach them. Think of all possible questions they might ask and have a good answer for them. 

Finally, try to find THEIR value in letting you keep this dog. Is there anything they would benefit from by taking on this dog? Perhaps she would be a good playmate for Belle and keep her occupied. Or maybe you could offer to make an agreement that if they let you keep Jinx, you would do something for them that they don't like doing. Some household chore or something they'd like you to do?

Good luck!


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you! Those are all very good points. I guess I'm just nervous even though I know they worst they could say is "no."


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

The only thing I have to add is to make sure that your parents actually want the dog. It is not good for anyone to have a dog living where she is not wanted. Good luck!!


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I'm waiting to see their response. Belle is _my_ dog and Jinx would be the same. Coming with me when I move in December or January.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I hope they agree, and if they have any hesitations, strike up the argument that you did with us; You presented a very good case and offer all the points that support you.

It's a rarity to find a good stray like that, that just fits in with the other dogs so well.


----------

